# Welcome to 2006!



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome everyone to the great year 2006!
(Well, for those of us on the Gregorian calendar  )

We have a most excellent year ahead of us.

*MT Magazine ReLoaded*
This month sees the reimagining of our old e-zine as an ongoing members submitted article library. We are looking for martial arts related items, such as interviews, history, techniques, and reviews. Everyone is welcome to submit. 
Submission instructions are available at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29620.

*Special Offer to MartialTalk Members from The Great Lakes Self-Defense Association*
The Great Lakes Self-Defense Association (GLSDA) is offering free memberships to all registered MartialTalk members until 1-31-06. The GLSDA is a regional organization dedicated to the self-defense needs of
 the public, law enforcement and military through education, litigation and
 legislative activism.
Full details are available at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28724

*MartialTalk sets new traffic record!*
Despite the hectic nature of the holiday season, MartialTalk set a new record for traffic in December. Our busiest month since our opening August 2001, we moved over 170 Gigabytes of data! That equals almost 2 Million pages in a single month. Way to go everyone! (Full stats will be up shortly at the SCN stats page)

*Contest Winners Announced:*
November 2005: 
Best Avatar
Winner: upnorthkyosa
Prize: 1 Year Supporting Membership - was given to UpNorthMum

December 2005: 
Most Helpful Thread
Winner: GoldenDragon7 for his thread "_Q and A"  _in the kenpo section
Prize: 1 Year Supporting Membership Awarded to winner and Arnisador for suggesting the winning thread.

*2005 a Year of expansion!*
2005 saw the launch of 2 sibling websites. Early 2005 saw the launch of KenpoTalk.com, a community and resource site focusing on the kenpo and kempo communities. Late October 2005 saw the launch of FMATalk.com, a site for the discussion of the Filipino arts and culture. Both sites are growing at a good clip and 2006 looks to be a promising one of growth and expansion for them both.

*Video Library Continues to grow!*
The MartialTalk video library grew to over 60 clips and links to offsite clips in 2005. We are optimistic that in 2006 we will top 200 clips.

To all of our members who continue to make MartialTalk a success, and one of the finest destinations for the martial artist on the internet, thank you! We wish you and yours a happy new year, and hope that 2006 is a great year for you.

- Bob, Mike, Michael, Rich, Tess and all of us here at MartialTalk.com


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

Sounds great! I'm excited to see what 2006 has in store for MT. :ultracool

I also love the recent open-ended threads started recently. Kudos to Terry Stoker, in particular, for starting some great threads in the TKD section and elsewhere. He has me interested in restarting my TKD training!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

I look forward to seeing the magazine live again!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm just glad to be here.


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2006)

Looking forward to another year..


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 5, 2006)

Here we go!

-Fluff


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like we are moving in the right direction.
Terry


----------

